# Have room Sat 8/28 IRI



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I have room for 1-3 people tomorrow. I will be sailing out of IRI looking for Mahi early then jumbo flatties later. I've been doing pretty good lately and the fish should be chewing good ahead of the blow that is brewing.

I'm headed down now and won't have internet access so call me if you would like to hop on. Does not matter how late. I really want to get out tomorrow, but the boat is too much to handle solo.

Jamey
484-634-0203


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Duke of Fluke said:


> I have room for 1-3 people tomorrow. I will be sailing out of IRI looking for Mahi early then jumbo flatties later. I've been doing pretty good lately and the fish should be chewing good ahead of the blow that is brewing.
> 
> I'm headed down now and won't have internet access so call me if you would like to hop on. Does not matter how late. I really want to get out tomorrow, but the boat is too much to handle solo.
> 
> ...


Wish I could have gone out with you. Hopefully soon.


----------

